# Qld Scarborough Reef Nannygai WTF



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Arrived at Pirate Park at 5.30am and with the wind and rain I jumped back in the car to go home.
Down the road about a bit, the rain stopped and the wind eased.
So I chucked a U turn and went back.

Back at the car park I find Jimbo [beekeeper] with kayak on the beach almost ready to go.
So I set up and launched with Jimbo heading north and myself heading south.

It was not long and the wind and rain returned.
I arrived at my spot well and truly drenched.

The fish were there but all I could do was drop them.
I was beginning to think this was a bad idea.

Then I had a solid hook up, only a small fish but the fight was different.
As the fish came to the surface I could not believe my eyes, it's red, a Nannygai, it couldn't be. But it was.

Knowing the fish was under size [about 35 cm] I had to get a photo and quickly release it.

.










I have read on here a post by wayneedden [Jan 2014] that he spoke to someone at Scarborough who caught a juvenile Red Emperor.
Maybe it was not a Red Emperor, but a Nannygai.
Has any one else heard of these fish being caught at Scarby.

It would be fantastic if they showed up in greater numbers and in bigger sizes.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The reef is dying so I suppose they're looking for somewhere else to live.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I've seen baby coral trout out there. I haven't seen one of those.

Match the DAFF description for Crimson snapper perfectly.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Saddletail seaperch / largemouth nannygai. http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/fisherie...rches/saddletail-snapper-large-mouth-nannygai The black patch on the tail wrist is the give away....

Great fish, well done, shame it was undersized (40cm minimum size), they're good chewing.



Lazybugger said:


> There have always been reports of coral trout in the bay so why not them I guess. Spaniards come here from up north too.


The mackerel follow the warm currents down as far south as Sydney annually and have done forever, so n surprises there. This species resides on more northern reef systems, usually from about Fraser north, pretty uncommon to see them this far south, but probably not unheard of. Grants Guide to Fishes will have some pretty good info on their normal range, maybe somebody could look it up, if not then I can have a look when I get home.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper hooked a Spanish there once and lost it yakside, also a cobia which he fought for an hour, which we both saw floating on the surface almost worn out. One more little run and it wore through the 20 lb leader (from the tail swipes). I have never seen such a long face. It took us an hour and forty minutes to come back from halfway to Moreton Island.

Congrats on the release Greg.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Lucky catch. Good stuff mate. A reward for persisting in the less than perfect conditions. Shame it's wasn't a little bigger. What's the bag limit and size for the red fish?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice catch and rare was well, hope u can catch it again when it's bigger.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

captaincoochin said:


> Lucky catch. Good stuff mate. A reward for persisting in the less than perfect conditions. Shame it's wasn't a little bigger. What's the bag limit and size for the red fish?


Size is 40cm. Not sure on bag limit.

Grants guide mentions the fish in Moreton Bay but he calls them 'stragglers'. He does make mention of quite a sizeable model being caught at Cowan on the ledge inside of Moreton Island. So they are here, just not very common and probably at the southernmost extent of their range.

Kev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

wow, rare, never caught one in the bay.
have seen a coral trout caught at peel.
congrats, beautiful fish


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice fish, Greg...

A lot of juvenile northern species seem to touch base in the bay at times, and some southern types as well... got a young yellow-tail king couple of years ago. However, not many adult of the same turn up.

Got a bit wet after we parted company, but did you look towards Caloundra? Looked like it really took some rain.

I noticed you when you hit the beach on the way home, but right then I was a trifle busy with little snapper... and a bloody big turtle! 

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> No doubt the less scrupulous angler might recognise it as a tasty looking fish with good fillets on it at that size. Perhaps even think it a light coloured Jack. Take home first, check species and legality later perhaps.


I think there is always going to be people like this, the good thing about forums like AKFF is they serve to educate, I think we have all gained something from this forum at some time or another.



BIGKEV said:


> Saddletail seaperch / largemouth nannygai. http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/fisheries/sp ... h-nannygai The black patch on the tail wrist is the give away....


Thanks BIGKEV I was unsure if it was a small or large mouth but as you say the black patch is the give away.

Bag limit is combined 9 for small mouth and large mouth Nannygai.

Interesting to hear of the bigger model caught inside Moreton.



carnster said:


> Nice catch and rare was well, hope u can catch it again when it's bigger.


Yeah, me too



liam8227 said:


> But not hooking up leaves a few for me maybe.


I still have not taken your advise on hooks yet, maybe I should.

Cheers Greg


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> got a young yellow-tail king couple of years ago. However, not many adult of the same turn up.


Hey Jim, yellow tail kings are pretty common on the inside of Moreton. Curtain artificial turns up quite a few large models each year and a mate of mine got one that went 20kg when spearing the Comboyuro ledge a few years back, he said there was a school moved through and his was an average sized fish, but noted a few models that were larger again. I think it is only the water quality on this side of the bay that stops us from seeing more regular catches of these less common fish more often, but every now and again, the water clears up and anything can happen.

As a side note, the yellow tail kings move as far north as Fraser regularly, possibly even further. I've caught them at the wreck of the Marloo off Orchid Beach and have seen one spun up on a slug meant for tailor off the beach at Waddy Point that went 12kgs. I think the southern fish are better on the table though, I've had Sydney king fish when visiting rellos down there and it was fantastic, where as the kingies I've eaten up here were not quite in the same league, maybe it's the cooler water. I've heard others say the same thing about their eating qualities up here too.

Kev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't doubt that, Kev... the reason for my saying it was that although fishing the peninsula most of my life, mine was the only one I'd heard of from Redcliffe waters.

There could even be bigger versions here, but they've bricked us pretty quickly and we've thought they were just another local species??

Possibly, we'll never know :?

Cheers Kev... Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

While I was trolling for info of Spanish Mac in Moreton Bay, so I could use my A.I instead of travelling up or down the coast chasing them, of which I couldn't find a mention. So you are a very lucky bugger to catch one.
I came across that the Longtail Tuna and the Cobia school in Moreton Bay. Unfortunately not close to the Redcliffe side.
Also of Yellowtail Kings being caught between Peel Island and Stradbroke Island, closer to Stradbroke.
cheers
Paul


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Very interesting, Paul...

School in the bay, eh?

I might have to get a bit fitter, and paddle across to the other side. 

Not bloody likely!

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > got a young yellow-tail king couple of years ago. However, not many adult of the same turn up.
> ...


I once caught a 1m YTK off the rocks at 1770. Just saying.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

How did it eat? Have you had Kingies from colder water? To me, they are very different.

How did this thread morph from being about a Nannygai at Scarborough to a kingfish at 1770? WTF.....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> How did it eat? Have you had Kingies from colder water? To me, they are very different.
> 
> How did this thread morph from being about a Nannygai at Scarborough to a kingfish at 1770? WTF.....


Yeah crazy hey Kev, it ate gr8. I have never eaten one from cold water. The occasional YTK in local waters have the parasite which makes the flesh go mushy when cooked. But apart from that i find them very good on the plate. 
Incidently the odd Red and coral trout gets caught locally as well.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

carnster said:


> I once caught a 1m YTK off the rocks at 1770. Just saying.


You know something? I believe you


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > I once caught a 1m YTK off the rocks in 1770. Just saying.
> ...


So Carnster was on the boat with Capt Cook


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > carnster said:
> ...


AT 1770, not IN 1770
I saw what you did there

are you off the pole or what?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


I quit - remember


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > RhubarbTheYeti said:
> ...


You can't quit - I fired you first

Back on topic
carnster fishes off the rocks now?


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Have caught 2 of these off Moffats in the last couple of months .
Wonder if there are any bigger ones?
Mark


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Bogey said:


> Have caught 2 of these off Moffats in the last couple of months .
> Wonder if there are any bigger ones?
> Mark
> 
> red emp.JPG


Juvenile Red Emperor, legal size is 55 cm that one unfortunately has got a long way to go. but great catch and good to see them in close.

I have heard of another surprise out of Scarby, with an unconfirmed report of a large Morwong caught and released by a kayaker on Friday.

Cheers Greg


----------

